# any speed cubers from Israel?



## DanRman (Jul 23, 2019)

I have been speed cubing for a while now and haven't met anyone with the same passion?
is there anyone out there? lol


----------



## JakeJake (Jul 23, 2019)

yes but I am not from Israel I went to Israel for 10 days 2 times.


----------



## JakeJake (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## casi (Aug 6, 2019)

?cubers באביב ובקיץ אני יהיה בירושלים. יש להם


----------



## JakeJake (Aug 7, 2019)

I cant read Hebro but I went to Israel.


----------



## SM cubing (Aug 7, 2019)

JakeJake hes not asking if you went to isreal on a vacation, hes asking if you are a citizen of the country of isreal, so he can host a cubing meetup or a competition or something


----------



## Roy88 (Nov 2, 2019)

say hello to a cuber from israel


----------

